# Accreditation?



## JesusIsLord (Dec 15, 2016)

Good day guys, I am taking two free courses through Heidelberg Theological seminary and a recent conversation with a friend made me think about Accreditation. What is Accreditation and is it necessary?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 15, 2016)

Accreditation is recognition by some governing body. It lends legitimacy to the education you're receiving at that institution. Whether you want an accredited institution (and what kind of accreditation) depends on what you're planning to do with that education. If you plan to go to one of the big-name seminaries or a university for an advanced degree, they might not recognize your achievement at an unaccredited institution (or one without the "proper" accreditation). But if you're just taking courses for your enjoyment or edification and don't have any future plans for further education, then it probably makes no difference.


----------



## zsmcd (Dec 16, 2016)

As mentioned above, it really just depends on what you plan to do with your education. Do want to be a minister, but don't ever plan on pursuing any other advanced degrees? There are plenty of good seminaries that are ARTS accredited, like Heidelberg, that will prepare you well for pastoral ministry. They should accept those two classes you are taking now. Do you want to take your two classes and pursue a masters at Princeton or even one of the big name evangelical seminaries? Well than your two classes probably won't do anything for you. However, with "higher" accreditation also comes higher costs . . . usually. So that is something else to keep in mind.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 16, 2016)

Accreditation will be important if you desire to teach in an institution, to have advanced degrees, to pastor etc!


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 16, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Accreditation ...., to pastor....!



Depends on where you want to pastor. Greenville is great and not accredited, likewise with New Geneva, etc.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 16, 2016)

Not saying that good classwork not available, but there would be problems if trying to move on and teach/preach, or get advanced degrees later on!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 16, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Not saying that good classwork not available, but there would be problems if trying to move on and teach/preach, or get advanced degrees later on!



With regard to preaching, that is up to whoever it is who has the final say on hiring/appointing/installing the minister. Among the Presbyterian and Reformed, it seems that an accredited degree (and usually a M.Div, although exceptions are made) or else one from a generally recognized institution (some of which are noted above) is required. Among Baptists, I've heard it said that some churches won't hire a pastor with a seminary degree, others basically require a masters and some large prominent "big steeple" type churches want a man to have a doctorate.


----------



## Dachaser (Dec 17, 2016)

Many Baptist churches have the pastors go through Baptist Seminary route to get liceansed and ordained, and it would appear many Reformed churches do same route for their pastors,through reformed seminaries..


----------



## JesusIsLord (Dec 21, 2016)

> There are plenty of good seminaries that are ARTS accredited, like Heidelberg, that will prepare you
> 
> 
> > Zach, I thought Heidelberg was not accredited just affiliated?


----------



## KeithW (Dec 21, 2016)

JesusIsLord said:


> > There are plenty of good seminaries that are ARTS accredited, like Heidelberg, that will prepare you
> 
> 
> 
> Zach, I thought Heidelberg was not accredited just affiliated?



From a quick Google search:
http://heidelbergseminary.org/academics/accreditation/



> Heidelberg Theological Seminary intends to seek accreditation from the Association of Reformed Theological Seminaries (ARTS).


The key word is "intends", meaning they do not yet have accreditation.

As others have mentioned, it all depends on what you want to do. A high school friend of mine got an Associates degree in electronics after high school. Ten years later he went to seminary and did all of the work for a Masters degree but did not receive it because he did not yet have a Bachelors degree. A church still hired him as their pastor. Ten years later he was no longer at that church and completely stuck because even with all of his higher learning he only possessed an Associates degree. He could not get a job at another church, and he could not teach at any university. So he went back to college to finish a Bachelors degree. It took an extra year because colleges under different accreditations only accept so much prior completed work. Once his Bachelors was completed he had the paperwork to also finally receive his Masters.

So it all depends on whether you want your course work to count towards some sort of degree.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 21, 2016)

HTS is listed as Affiliates, so they have taken the first steps:
http://artseminaries.org/?page_id=26

Note that TNARS is listed as well, but they have stated on their web site that they have no plans to go beyond Affiliate status.


----------

